# Finding a Breeder Near MA



## Vortec-Z71 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm very interested in a German Shepherd puppy. I would like to get in touch with a breeder soon. I'm having a little trouble finding one. I was wondering if you guys know of any in Massachusetts or in a nearby state like NH or RI. Chris


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What kind of GSD are you looking for?

Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Mar 1, 2010)

The dog is going to be for my family. I consider my brother and I to be pretty active. We have a huge yard and many acres of land. However, my brother and I will both be in college next year so we won't be home all of the time, it will just be my parents. We're looking for a good balance in a dog that will be able to keep up with us but at the same time not be too high energy when we're not home. My mom does not want an all black dog. She prefers the tan/black coloring.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I would like to add to find a perfect puppy for you, you may need o search way out of state or even ship. I got my furbaby shipped from a wonderful breeder in wisconsin. 
Might i suggest the sticky on reputable breeders (if someone would link to it that would be great, im on my phone)
What do you plan on doing with the dog? Any sports or working aspect or will it be a stay at home kinda dog? Thats a very important question being as they are very energetic as a breed and need to be stimulated with training and activities. 
I wish you the best of luck when searching for your pup. 
Ps, a well breed gsd from a reputable breeder will be anywhere from 1k and up.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I love it when people reply as i am typing


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Vortec- 


These people are in central NH and breed very nice pet quality dogs. Good temperaments, health tested, etc. They are very, very nice people to work with and really care about their dogs.

Goble Kennels | East German Shepherd Breeders Dogs and Puppies | Loudon, NH

PM if you would like more information.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

I looked at the site and i agree that seems to be a reputable breeder. I would talk to them and see how it goes 

If not you can always get a half brother or sister of my diamond at - Home 
Sorry had to throw in some love for my breeder (based out of wisconsin)


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Mar 1, 2010)

juliejujubean said:


> I would like to add to find a perfect puppy for you, you may need o search way out of state or even ship. I got my furbaby shipped from a wonderful breeder in wisconsin.
> Might i suggest the sticky on reputable breeders (if someone would link to it that would be great, im on my phone)
> What do you plan on doing with the dog? Any sports or working aspect or will it be a stay at home kinda dog? Thats a very important question being as they are very energetic as a breed and need to be stimulated with training and activities.
> I wish you the best of luck when searching for your pup.
> Ps, a well breed gsd from a reputable breeder will be anywhere from 1k and up.


The dog will mostly stay at hom, no sports or work. Just looking for a good family dog. However, we should have plenty of time to devote to the dog. Our family likes to be outside and active. The only reason I was looking for a breeder near MA is because my mom wanted to meet them in person. However, I don't know how important this is to her so shipping may be an option.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

When looking at those East German dogs, just be wary of breeders producing dark sables with heavy bone and big heads, OFA'ed hips and elbows but not actually working these working line dogs to evaluate temperament and drive. DDR dogs tend to be on the serious side with more civil aggression than some other lines. They're working dogs whether they're worked or not. There are some breeders out there breeding dark sable to dark sable, or dark sable to black, to produce dark puppies without doing much work to evaluate the levels of drive, seriousness, and aggression. It's a good way to end up with a whole lot of dog when all you wanted was a pet. 


I don't know anything about Goble or Gildaf so I'm not talking about them specifically. Just something I've been noticing as that dark sable coloration becomes more and more popular with the "All I want is a pet" buyers.


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Mar 1, 2010)

Emoore said:


> When looking at those East German dogs, just be wary of breeders producing dark sables with heavy bone and big heads, OFA'ed hips and elbows but not actually working these working line dogs to evaluate temperament and drive. DDR dogs tend to be on the serious side with more civil aggression than some other lines. They're working dogs whether they're worked or not. There are some breeders out there breeding dark sable to dark sable, or dark sable to black, to produce dark puppies without doing much work to evaluate the levels of drive, seriousness, and aggression. It's a good way to end up with a whole lot of dog when all you wanted was a pet.
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about Goble or Gildaf so I'm not talking about them specifically. Just something I've been noticing as that dark sable coloration becomes more and more popular with the "All I want is a pet" buyers.


Thanks for the tip. I've never owned a german shepherd before so I'm doing as much research as possible. Also, I think we prefer a lighter color dog with more red/tan.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Vortec-Z71 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I've never owned a german shepherd before so I'm doing as much research as possible. Also, I think we prefer a lighter color dog with more red/tan.


This is a breeder near me in westchester county in New York. I've never met the breeder in person (have talked on the phone with her a few times), but have met a few of her dogs. Typical West German show line dogs in terms of looks (black and red/tan), but they were very good dogs with good temperaments from what I've seen. 

NY German Shepherd Puppies Pups For Sale NY German Shepherds For Sale Dogs New York


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if your in Mass , check out ryanhaus who is also in Mass IF she has nothing available she may be able to steer you towards someone .


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Mar 1, 2010)

What are your opionions of this breeder? My mom has got in touch with her and she has a few females available.

http://www.vomledgemeregsd.com/index.html


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

According to the web site it looks like there are two 1 year old females available. Both are sables.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Our handler & family friend, "Maria" handled their dog Nando in the past........*pictured on website*.
I don't know them personally.....but they seemed like nice people.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Seems Nice. Im kinda put back that no dogs are rated "excellent"  a lot of "fast normal" on the hips and elbows. Its not a bad thing but i would hope for a little better. 
I would not be able to tell much about them without talking to them. Does not look like a bad breeder. I do like how they take time to title their dogs though. Very important to me.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

I got Brody from Vom Ledgemere and I would absolutely 100% recommend them!! Heather is fantastic and very knowledgeable. She's been really great about keeping in touch and answering any questions I have. And the trainer she recommended is amazing. Brody's a year old now and we still go to him for OB as well as Protection. I really can't say enough good things about her dogs. Originally we were going to get a female but after meeting the stud Hacken we were so impressed that we decided to get a male. I'm so glad we did! Brody has a solid temperment, great drives and deep red/black coloring.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Oops, make that Hocken, not Hacken. I was just reading a post by Packen


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

DDR dogs, in my experience, tend to be excellent family dogs, less drive than many of the working lines, and settle very well in the family. They can have some good social aggression to those outside of their immediate family, but that's always been a trait of the breed until recently. With you having acreage and plenty of space and not looking for a competition dog, they will probably make an excellent choice if you want want to go in that direction.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

There are several breeders in the MA area. The one you posted are working dogs. Chances are they are going to need quite a bit of structure and activity to keep it from driving you batty. 

I have a Goble dog. He is a GREAT family dog, active when wanted but can just hang when needed. His energy level is right in the middle which works well for a first time GSD owner like myself and you. IF you get a drivey dog that comes from intense working lines (like the website you posted) you may go insane! The constant need to chase the ball, play and be active could be too much. Just wanting to warn you when looking. Unless you plan on working the dog, which you stated you didn't you will have to do quite a bit of "play" to tire him/her out.

Other MA breeders that have good dogs are:

Dog Training MA | Dog Training Boston MA | Dog Training Rowley MA | Dog Training NH | Hayes Haus Dog Training

German Shepherd Breeder MA | German Shepherd Puppies MA


I can't stress enough not to RUSH the process of purchasing a puppy. You are not buying a couch it's a life that you are going to take care of for the next 12-17 years. Make sure you find what you WANT. Rash descions can cause heartache in the future. Good Luck.


----------



## A2Was (Jan 26, 2012)

Sound advice, thanks!



suzzyq01 said:


> There are several breeders in the MA area. The one you posted are working dogs. Chances are they are going to need quite a bit of structure and activity to keep it from driving you batty.
> 
> I have a Goble dog. He is a GREAT family dog, active when wanted but can just hang when needed. His energy level is right in the middle which works well for a first time GSD owner like myself and you. IF you get a drivey dog that comes from intense working lines (like the website you posted) you may go insane! The constant need to chase the ball, play and be active could be too much. Just wanting to warn you when looking. Unless you plan on working the dog, which you stated you didn't you will have to do quite a bit of "play" to tire him/her out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vortec-Z71 (Mar 1, 2010)

jennyp said:


> I got Brody from Vom Ledgemere and I would absolutely 100% recommend them!! Heather is fantastic and very knowledgeable. She's been really great about keeping in touch and answering any questions I have. And the trainer she recommended is amazing. Brody's a year old now and we still go to him for OB as well as Protection. I really can't say enough good things about her dogs. Originally we were going to get a female but after meeting the stud Hocken we were so impressed that we decided to get a male. I'm so glad we did! Brody has a solid temperment, great drives and deep red/black coloring.


Just picked up Abbey on Sunday. She is 9 weeks old and a Hocken/Rikki pup. Abbey is very friendly and is adpating well to her new home. Here are a few pics:


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

*Congrats*

Congrats on your new puppy. Heather is a friend of mine, has some nice dogs and most important, is honest to deal with.
Hocken is also the same breeding as my female, different litter, but same parents.


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Vortec-Z71 said:


> Just picked up Abbey on Sunday. She is 9 weeks old and a Hocken/Rikki pup. Abbey is very friendly and is adpating well to her new home. Here are a few pics:


Aw!! So cute! Are you planning on going to Mike for training? He mentioned there would be a new puppy in one of his classes soon. Maybe we'll be in the same class!


----------

